# Why the disdain for Trek in RBR?



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

As a newbie to road riding (but lifelong cyclist with a couple mtbs and still have my old Redline BMX from back when I raced that), I was a little surprised at the attitude towards Trek in here. I've come up with a couple theories and am curious as to which one is the most accurate or at least the most popular reason for this attitude. 

A) It's that Trek is too mass market with a bike to meet every need. There are other companies like that that get a pass. 

B) Trek's association with Lance. Let's be honest, he's a love/hate character. Either you see him as the great cancer survivor who took American cycling to the next level on the world stage or he's a cheat who was never caught and pushed LeMond out of the spotlight when he's the American rider who should be revered.

C) Their corporate culture and how they treat small mom and pop/independent bike shops. Again, this is something that other brands do and they don't get the same "hate". 

D) Something else entirely that I, as a relative newb to RBR, still haven't figured out yet.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Many cyclists are snobs and they look down their nose at anything mass-market.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you will find opinions vary greatly. You will also find out cyclists can be the most persnickety bunch of people you have ever met.

This is season number 27 for me and I have owned so many road/crit/tt/mtb I can't recall. In excess of 70 that's for sure. 

If a frame breaks that sucks so you want someone who will do the right thing. I have broken 2 early Trek carbon frames in the late 90's. Best customer support I have ever had. Other than that if the geometry fits me I can and will ride just about anything. Ride quality and aspects that get discussed to death really stopped improving after the advent of the carbon fork IMO. I can honestly say I have not noticed any major improvements in ride quality since the CF fork that would push me to make a frame change. 

Just ride what YOU like and enjoy! I just bought my first Trek since '99 over the weekend. 2.1...love it. I dumped a Cervelo S2 to make room for it and think it rides ever bit as good You should have heard the grief I took from 2 of the local Cervelo snobs when I showed up on my 2.1 yesterday. "You sold an S2 for a Trek, you are an idiot!". Well, opinions vary. I just finally came to the conclusion carbon fiber offers me zero benefits, yet it demands tlc when I transport it in my car. So, for me an S2 made little sense any longer.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*some snobbishness*

but you overstate it. It's hardly universal. There are plenty of threads on here where people are happily discussing their Trek bikes, talking about upgrades, recommending entry-level or mid-level Treks to new riders, etc. And some of the apparent sneering is a joke.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Just to be clear, I don't care one way or the other. I'm really happy with my bike, but my next bike will probably be a smaller niche brand bike with snob appeal  but that's a few years away. I too are human! :lol:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

The vintage Treks are admired by some. I think the US postal coloured Treks are starting to take on a certain retro cred

Not my bike btw


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

You can tell from my sig that I hate trek


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Does Trek make good bikes?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The basic reason is simple.

At some point too many new riders came to the sport attracted by the Lance Armstrong TDF wins on a Trek.

They used to come to the forum as newbies and asking if Trek were good bikes.

That started a joke that then degenerated in Lawnje mockery.

Add to that the downfall of LA image due to his comeback and the doping investigations etc.

you get the picture.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Let me say this. As a member of a 2 man, small town bike shop, Trek far from treats us bad. If it were not for all the services they offer, we would have been gone years ago. Trek has been flexible with our minimum orders, and treat us no different than the big dealers in nearby cities.

Their warranty is awesome, and the bikes are some of the best around.

Some folks just hate for hates sake.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

No one hates Trek. Trek is a meme and everyone loves memes.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

terry b said:


> No one hates Trek. Trek is a meme and everyone loves memes.


Does Trek make good memes?


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

terry b said:


> No one hates Trek. Trek is a meme and everyone loves memes.


LOL - I had a Google translate window open and typed meme in it. In turkish, it means breast.

I don't think there is anything wrong with Trek bicycles. I have heard some less than flattering comments on their lower end bikes. I've also heard good things on their high end bikes.

If you are looking for a bicycle, find a ride that is comfortable and something you want to ride. Then ride.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> The basic reason is simple.
> 
> At some point too many new riders came to the sport attracted by the Lance Armstrong TDF wins on a Trek.
> 
> ...





terry b said:


> No one hates Trek. Trek is a meme and everyone loves memes.


Gotcha. Hence my option D.


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

When I got into riding I spent two years on a steel frame Bianchi with the shifters on the down tube. It was fine for getting acclimated but I live in one of the hillier areas of NJ and hated the difficulty of shifting while standing on steep climbs.

Money was in short supply so I bought the cheapest used bike with STI shifting I could find which was a Trek 1.1. The guy had bought the bike for himself and found out after he had already put a hundred miles on it that his in laws had already bought him a 1.5 for his birthday. 

Since then, money is not a problem for me any more and I often kick around the idea of splurging on a Moots but can't stand the idea of fixing what is not broken. I have never had a problem (3k miles) with this bike. It is dialed in perfectly, cheap Shimano 2300 group set works flawlessly and I get the added "smug" that comes with finishing ahead of some of the guys on much more expensive bikes at my Sunday ride.

People can hate all they want. My experience has been a positive one.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Does Trek Make Good Bikes?*

Yeah, its just an in-joke based on 1000 new rider posts over the years. 

Trek makes solid bikes, and they seem to be very fair on warranty issues. And their house brand- Bontrager actually makes some really nice parts. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Armstrong might have made the Tour front page news, but he has NOT pushed LeMond out of the spotlight for anyone that follows racing. Lance will always be a distant third and a half of American racers, in my book.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> Does Trek make good bikes?


Does Trek make bikes?


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Treks are to bikes, what Suzuki Hayabusa's are to motorcycles. Hayabusa's are not for everyone, you need to be a VERY skilled rider, not intimidated by the power, acceleration, and cornering ability of these “all out” race machines.

They should require a rider certification prior to purchasing.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

As a brand strategist, the antipathy towards Trek is really interesting to me. Equally the ascendancy of Specialized, who as a corporate entity is little different from Trek. I've also talked about it a lot with some people in the industry, comparing them to Colnago (struggling) and Pinarello (on the up). Note that I ride a Colnago CT1.

People largely buy road bikes that are in the $1 - $2k range but aspire to the $10k+ pro/ concept models they see the pros riding or reviewed in the bike mags. From my perspective I think that both Trek and Colnago have lost sight of the aura of aspiration of their top-most bikes. Looking through both companies' catalogues, I honestly can't say for sure which one is the flagship. Compare with Specialized's S-Works and Pinarello's Prince.

There is a lot more to it than that (I could write a thesis on cycling brands), but Pinarello's and Specialzed's maintenance of the illusion that they have a special race-lab stands out from Trek's and Colnago's failure to do so. It's not that all really do have a race-lab, they all do; it's people's perception that counts.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Because they embrace cheaters.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

This comment applies just to me since I have no idea what others think about Trek.

1) Trek is very popular and every other rider in my club has a Trek or Specialized. Therefore if I wanted to be like everyone else I would own a Trek or Specialized. That is not my personality.

2) Trek and Specialized (also Giant and Cannondale) will give you a solid bike and decent value for the money. However, they do this by using "house" brand parts and this is really my rub against Trek. I do not think Bontranger is top quality, so you get a great frame with average components.

3) There are better bikes out there for the same or less money and as you progress in your riding skill and knowledge you become aware of the differences in bike and why one might be a better value for you over a Trek.

In short, I do not hate Trek. My first quality bike was a Trek and I loved it, but today I own a BMC and I am very happy with it and I believe it is a better bike than a Trek.


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> The vintage Treks are admired by some. I think the US postal coloured Treks are starting to take on a certain retro cred
> 
> Not my bike btw


Looks like my bike


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Trek is the new golf.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Why is there so much Lance hate going on here.
Didn't you read he was cleared?
Contador is the real criminal proven guilty.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had 5 Treks, 6 if you include the new frameset I got recently under warranty (yeah!). My new road bike is a BMC but I still love the 2 Treks I own - my daily ride and my MTB. It's nice to have something different from everyone else though.

I'd disagree with the poster who said Trek and Specalized are very similar as corporate entities. I think Trek retains some of its family-business roots, whereas Specialized very much reflects its Mike Sinyard roots.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cycocross said:


> Armstrong might have made the Tour front page news, but he has NOT pushed LeMond out of the spotlight for anyone that follows racing. Lance will always be a distant third and a half of American racers, in my book.


subjective opinions aside, Lance fandom/hatred aside,
do you really think by purely objective metrics the consensus among "anyone that follows racing" is that Armstrong's record (leave personality/doping out of it) really makes him only "a distant third and a half of American racers"???!  

This must be some pretty convoluted argument, I would like to hear it.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Let me say that I believe that Treks are just as good as any other mass market bicycle. At the same time I feel the prejudice the OP describes. If I were to buy a $1500 entry-type bike it would probably not be a Trek. Why? They just seem to be everywhere. I will fully admit that's a ridiculous reason, but I would choose something slightly less popular in order to be different. RAGBRAI was mentioned in this forum recently. Whenever I have done that ride it has always seemed to me that 90% of the bikes around me have been Treks. Everyone is riding one. Does anyone have a notion of what their market share must be? In my part of the country they seem to outnumber Specialized by a very large margin. Even though I would not buy one, I think that Trek has helped popularize the sport and introduced it to riders who otherwise would not have participated.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always associated it with the way car guys hate hondas/toyotas. To us, they're perfectly well-made, but extremely BORING cars.

I think Trek is in that catagory. This coming from a former Trek owner.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

55x11 said:


> subjective opinions aside, Lance fandom/hatred aside,
> do you really think by purely objective metrics the consensus among "anyone that follows racing" is that Armstrong's record (leave personality/doping out of it) really makes him only "a distant third and a half of American racers"???!
> 
> This must be some pretty convoluted argument, I would like to hear it.


the last three words, of the last sentence of my post "in my book" is another way of saying in my opinion, ie; what I think, how I feel about it, my beliefs. Why did you convolute two statements I made, so as to make one I didn't? 
As for making the argument that Lance ain't all that, where would he be without his outstanding teammates? And the sportsmanship of Jan Ullrich?


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I personally just don't like the looks of trek bikes. They might be the best ride ever but if I'm not happy with how it looks than no matter how it rides I'm not going to like it. The placebo effect in action folks.

The hate trek thing here on RBR is best summed by a quote about teenagers I read - The definition of a teenager is someone who strives to be different by dressing like all their friends. Yum that is RBR.

Also the lance hating is about the same. Personally he comes across as a bit of an a-hole, but frankly not sure I'd be riding and be as healthy as I am now without Lance. The Tour which captured my interest and got me into riding (11,000km last year...) only happened because of Lance's popularity bring it to TV here in my area. To that end I am no Lance hater, but Trek bikes look weird.

I try and stick with good Canadian manufactures for my cycles anyway....go china..I mean Canada!


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Chainstay said:


> The vintage Treks are admired by some. I think the US postal coloured Treks are starting to take on a certain retro cred
> 
> Not my bike btw



OK I like this one!


----------



## Hanna (Dec 14, 2011)

I think most pro cyclist couldn't tell the difference between Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, Giant or most boutique brands if they didn't look down to see what they were riding. It mostly comes down to fit, warrantee, price and dealer service.

In Cary NC there is a Trek dealer who is amazing. His pricing is fair, service is A+ and he is committed to making new riders comfortable and safe all in a snob free environment. He promotes group rides and caters to all levels. I think in Cary NC Trek is an awesome bike and I would be proud to ride a Trek. I have been riding many years and because of this shop the Trek brand get my respect. If he sold Specialized then that would be the bike to own.

Sadly, because he is so successful selling Treks to so many new riders. It seems to make the brand less exclusive. I think in an effort to look "pro" riders eventually end up buying more exotic brands that are sometimes a compromise in quality. I don't own a Trek but my next bike may be one.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Hanna said:


> =I think in an effort to look "pro" riders eventually end up buying more exotic brands that are sometimes a compromise in quality.


And more importantly.....F I T.

The volume of guys on the Saturday ride that have 130mm stems with 15cm of drop, but can hardly reach the hoods and pop out of the pack after 5 miles from back spasms is comical. But dang their bikes look sweet when they are leaning against the car. 

Not that 130 and 15 can't be a perfect fit b/c it can, but the search for the 'pro' look is a slippery slope of endless fit disasters so often today. In that respect I feel Trek has done a nice job with their offering of H1, H2 and H3 geometry frames. Now if a guy has in his head he is gonna try and look like Fabian then so be it that's his gig. For the crowd who is looking for a frame that will fit their physiology though Trek has a very thorough offering right now. As I stated earlier Trek won me back after 14 long years just last weekend


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

gordy748 said:


> As a brand strategist, the antipathy towards Trek is really interesting to me. Equally the ascendancy of Specialized, who as a corporate entity is little different from Trek. I've also talked about it a lot with some people in the industry, comparing them to Colnago (struggling) and Pinarello (on the up). Note that I ride a Colnago CT1.
> 
> People largely buy road bikes that are in the $1 - $2k range but aspire to the $10k+ pro/ concept models they see the pros riding or reviewed in the bike mags. From my perspective I think that both Trek and Colnago have lost sight of the aura of aspiration of their top-most bikes. Looking through both companies' catalogues, I honestly can't say for sure which one is the flagship. Compare with Specialized's S-Works and Pinarello's Prince.
> 
> There is a lot more to it than that (I could write a thesis on cycling brands), but Pinarello's and Specialzed's maintenance of the illusion that they have a special race-lab stands out from Trek's and Colnago's failure to do so. It's not that all really do have a race-lab, they all do; it's people's perception that counts.


We hate Spesh even more than we hate Trek. Trek makes good bikes, Spesh makes bad lawsuits.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard trek bikes assplode.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

I believe what most of you have said. Such as, that Trek bikes are as good as other mass market bikes.

Why don't magazines seem to give them love? Or, not love, but not even a spot in a comparison?

At 41, I've been reading up on some of the plusher bikes that are still pretty fast and fun, but a little more comfortable. I'm sure Trek makes some, but mags don't seem to include any of their models in their comparos. (There was a recent one on plush bikes.)

I have a local Trek shop that I like very much, and would very much like to support in my next purchase. But it's a little frustrating not to ever see any reviews... road bike or mountain bike. Seems like every comparison includes a Specialized and a Cannondale though, plus a few smaller brands like BMC, Felt, etc. Weird.


----------



## browsielove (Nov 22, 2011)

They started as a small garage-shop kind of deal with a couple of guys that aspired to be bigger than garage shop. They built a good reputation on building among the first US built bikes that competed favorably with Italian, French and Japanese bikes. It's a good story, really.
They still make great bikes. I own a couple - both built in WI. At this point, they benefit from a marketing strategy that is second to none. I don't think they should be penalized for that, though the elitist Euro-Style cyclist will - every time they see one. US mass-merchandising and marketing doen't fit the Euro mold.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> I'd disagree with the poster who said Trek and Specalized are very similar as corporate entities. I think Trek retains some of its family-business roots, whereas Specialized very much reflects its Mike Sinyard roots.


Exactly. Agreed.

Specialized is nothing more than a glorified marketing company. They don't manufacture a single thing. At least Trek still makes some bikes and accessories in the good ol' USA.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry guys, I don't buy Trek's marketing strategy being good at the moment. Far from it. They've ruined several acquisitions (Klein, Lemond, Gary Fisher) which could have been repositioned successfully against competitors like, say, Cannondale. I honestly don't know which of their frames are the high-end ones (Madone? 6.9?), not to mention that most of their frames are made in Taiwan or China.

Then there's Wheelspeed's comment. Where is Trek in the magazines, the comparos? 

Finally there's Lance. I'm actually a fan of his, but he's polarizing and so impacts the brands he stands with or for. Sad but true.

This doesn't mean they don't make great bikes, or have a great distribution strategy, or even great customer service. I'm sure they do. I'd even agree they've been brilliant marketers in the past (and their heritage is wonderful). But at the moment Cannondale and Specialized are doing a much better job at their brand strategy.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cycocross said:


> the last three words, of the last sentence of my post "in my book" is another way of saying in my opinion, ie; what I think, how I feel about it, my beliefs. Why did you convolute two statements I made, so as to make one I didn't?
> As for making the argument that Lance ain't all that, where would he be without his outstanding teammates? And the sportsmanship of Jan Ullrich?


just checking if this is a subjective point (beliefs, opinions - everyone has one), or if you have some sort of objective criteria by which to evaluate cyclists.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

i chose trek because it was the most comfortable for me ... so i think they are alright ...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just don't ride your Carbon Trek in the sunlight..


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a bit (read A LOT) of a europhile. I desperately wanted to get a euro bike like a Colnago, De Rosa, look or Time. The best bike - i.e. the one that fit me and was the better frame for the price - was a trek, albeit a US made one. I bought it despite my incredible lust for Italian/French anything. It is as good a bike as any I've ridden or owned in the past including current European bikes I mentioned. Some of the Bontrager parts leave a lot to be desired but I swapped all of them out pretty fast, so I'm left with a great frame with very nice parts, and a bike that rides beautifully and that I love the look of. Having said that, I still want a Time RXRS or Colnago C59..... I love lugged bikes and if it's carbon, then so be it!


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Matador-IV said:


> Treks are to bikes, what Suzuki Hayabusa's are to motorcycles. Hayabusa's are not for everyone, you need to be a VERY skilled rider, not intimidated by the power, acceleration, and cornering ability of these “all out” race machines.
> 
> They should require a rider certification prior to purchasing.


I think you meant Suzuki GSXr-1000, which is an all out race machines, not the Hayabusa !


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are we talking about this? I've never seen a more negative slant toward Trek here than any other thing some people like to complain about. You like your Trek? Good, that's all that matters. This is so silly.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Wadl said:


> I think you meant Suzuki GSXr-1000, which is an all out race machines, not the Hayabusa !


Truth. The Gixxers are the race-bred line. The Busa's are their own thing.

Do Busa's still look a bag of frogs? I was never a fan.


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

The bike is not what matters - it's about the rider who's on it.

I've met some cyclists with very high-end bikes, ranging from $10k+ Treks, Specialized, Felts, etc with some pretty nasty attitudes. Fortunately, with many of them, I do find out about how low-end their cycling skills tend to be.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Panache.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

terry b said:


> No one hates Trek. Trek is a meme and everyone loves memes.


Greg LeMonde hates Trek. Also, Trek essploded in teh sunlights.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Why are we talking about this? I've never seen a more negative slant toward Trek here than any other thing some people like to complain about. You like your Trek? Good, that's all that matters. This is so silly.


Actually, I got my answer on the first page. Was always curious why in the Lownje (or however we are supposed to misspell it  ) "Is Trek a good bike?" or similar comments like that as part of threads that have nothing to do with Trek. I sorta thought it was an inside joke that as a newbie I wasn't aware of, but I was curious if it was something a little more serious. As it turned out, it was an inside joke that sorta does play off of my other options. Makes no difference to me other than if there is an inside joke, I don't want to be on the outside! :thumbsup:  BTW, my next bike will probably be a CX bike with discs. Oh the humanity! LOL


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

CBus660R said:


> :  BTW, my next bike will probably be a CX bike with discs. Oh the humanity! LOL


BTW, will it be a Trek though?


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> BTW, will it be a Trek though?


Not sure. Got my eyes on the Felt F65X right now. If Trek comes out with a disc CX bike, I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Back in 2009, I found myself with the means to buy a really serious bike. After considerable research, I decided a Madone 6 series met my needs.

That was the high point. The large Trek dealership - Revolution Cycles in DC - lost interest after I signed off on a spec I'd done on Trek's website and sent to them. It then took Trek three attempts to deliver the bike as I ordered it. After a few hundred miles, the head tube cracked. Frame cracks in Trek's top end frames were very common then. My first ride out on the replacement, I met up with a guy who was riding a 'loaner' from another Trek dealer while waiting for his third Madone 6.something. 

Soon learned that my 'new' frame had this fascinating habit of developing a high speed wobble.

In the end, I found a solution.

EBay

Not the way I wanted to go, at any stage. Immaterial now - medical events of last year suggest that another CF frame'd bike would be a waste as I'm unlikely to outstrip my other US made frame - a steel Gunnar.

Regards

D


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

? As an ex motorcycle racer, I find the comment about Hayabusas a little odd. Without a doubt they are the fastest bike in a straight line. But frankly, it takes very little skill to twist a throttle and change through gears until you get to terminal speed. You just need to keep the thing upright, which even a scooter rider could do.

Compare with taking the corkscrew at Laguna Seca flat out on a GP 250, or Siberia at Philip Island, or the Parabolica at Monza... These corners take more courageto take at half speed on a Vespa than any 1000 cc racer going full tilt in a straight line.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

rider9 said:


> LOL - I had a Google translate window open and typed meme in it. In turkish, it means breast.


Oh how fitting.

Do breasts make good meme?

Not many here actually hate Trek. It is mostly a joke lost on new people.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Silly cyclist... Trek's are for kids.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

SevensRacer said:


> The bike is not what matters - it's about the rider who's on it.
> 
> I've met some cyclists with very high-end bikes, ranging from $10k+ Treks, Specialized, Felts, etc with some pretty nasty attitudes. Fortunately, with many of them, I do find out about how low-end their cycling skills tend to be.


Bingo. It's amazing how many $10K carbon museums finished 5-10 minutes behind the break last night. How did a guy ~ 15 years older than the average Carbon Mafia rider manage to do this on a 'mushy aluminum Trek'? I must have caught the very selective tail wind!


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Zombie John said:


> Truth. The Gixxers are the race-bred line. The Busa's are their own thing.
> 
> Do Busa's still look a bag of frogs? I was never a fan.


Yes, a bag of frogs until a Busa engine is put into a Smart Fourtwo, turning it into a 200+ mph screamer that can outrun just about anything on the road. The it becomes A frog, and a screaming fast one at that!


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Three things off putting about Trek:

The aesthetics of their bikes, since the beginning.

They coasted on virtually the same OCLV frame design for over a decade, and when they finally updated it became harsh riding.

Trek went from being the one big "made in USA" brand to only making $6000 bikes in the US. As they've grown, they've exported more jobs and diluted what was their biggest selling point.


Sure, Trek makes okay bikes. Who doesn't? Trek is coasting on some very old appeal as it remakes itself into just another importer that is little different than Specialized.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

jnbrown said:


> Why is there so much Lance hate going on here.
> Didn't you read he was cleared?
> Contador is the real criminal proven guilty.



Well you got the second part right at least. Let's keep this discussion about the Trek brand huh? Me, I don't have anything against Trek or their products. It's just a personal decision on my part not to ride a belly-button bike. Plain and simple.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Kontact said:


> Sure, Trek makes okay bikes. Who doesn't? Trek is coasting on some very old appeal as it remakes itself into just another importer that is little different than Specialized.


For me, their warranty/customer service reputation drew me to them last year when I bought my first mountain bike. 

After a week, my decals began to wear off and after a month they were coming off the bike completely. In the end, they made it right (gave me a free helmet), but only after I got two or three different stories ranging all the way from frame replacement (Whoa!) to nothing at all.

They made it right I suppose (after I called them directly), but I felt it all would have been avoided if they'd only taken the extra step to clearcoat their decals at the factory or chosen a stronger decal to begin with.

I found it interesting that they did just that for the 2012 model. I must not have been the only one with that problem.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

When I started riding, Treks were considered mid-level at best. Over the years I haven't really seen anything that moves em upwards into a different category. 

M


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

For people who REALLY love this sport, it's not just a means to drop a few pounds on a weekend group ride your neighbor talked you into joining. There is a certain level of pageantry that sucks you in and you realize there is more than Lance and his tired little Trek's. Guys who ride Trek's do so in tube socks and leave the plastic protector on their rear cassettes, and express concern when they don't see a kickstand on any of the bikes at the LBS. They ride with little rear view mirrors protruding off their helmets (helmets with the visors clipped on), and super cushy saddles that have more in common with hemorrhoid doughnut, than a proper saddle... and they also call them a seat. They wear the closeout spandex they found on performance cyclist that stretches a little to thin to those that happen to ride up behind them revealing that hideous sweaty brown eye staring you down as you blow by. There are no exceptions to the above mentioned. This is the world of Trek... they also happen to be the same people who dropped 40k on a Ford Taurus.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> Guys who ride Trek's do so in tube socks and leave the plastic protector on their rear cassettes, and express concern when they don't see a kickstand on any of the bikes at the LBS. They ride with little rear view mirrors protruding off their helmets (helmets with the visors clipped on), and super cushy saddles that have more in common with hemorrhoid doughnut, than a proper saddle... and they also call them a seat. They wear the closeout spandex they found on performance cyclist that stretches a little to thin to those that happen to ride up behind them revealing that hideous sweaty brown eye staring you down as you blow by. There are no exceptions to the above mentioned. This is the world of Trek... they also happen to be the same people who dropped 40k on a Ford Taurus.


That's really funny. Because a lot of the people I've met on group rides so far this year who fit that description have been riding Specialized, Cannondales, a Look or two, and so on. 

I'm one of the few who's actually riding a Madone. I don't use a mirror, don't have the protector on my rear wheel, lay my bike down on the left side...if at all...have a stock saddle (not seat), and usually wear Garneau or Hincapie. 

Oh, and I drive a Mercedes CLK and have a BMW Z4 for a weekend car.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

tuck said:


> That's really funny. Because a lot of the people I've met on group rides so far this year who fit that description have been riding Specialized, Cannondales, a Look or two, and so on.
> 
> I'm one of the few who's actually riding a Madone. I don't use a mirror, don't have the protector on my rear wheel, lay my bike down on the left side...if at all...have a stock saddle (not seat), and usually wear Garneau or Hincapie.
> 
> Oh, and I drive a Mercedes CLK and have a BMW Z4 for a weekend car.


...an exception for every rule:idea:


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> ...an exception for every rule:idea:


Hmm, no mirrors, reflectors, kickstand, or plastic protector on my Madone and I drive a Mustang GT with a manual tranny. I guess I'm the second exception. LOL


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

tuck said:


> That's really funny. Because a lot of the people I've met on group rides so far this year who fit that description have been riding Specialized, Cannondales, a Look or two, and so on.
> 
> I'm one of the few who's actually riding a Madone. I don't use a mirror, don't have the protector on my rear wheel, lay my bike down on the left side...if at all...have a stock saddle (not seat), and usually wear Garneau or Hincapie.
> 
> Oh, and I drive a Mercedes CLK and have a BMW Z4 for a weekend car.


Our local 'clone mafia' is Cervelo. It's a mix of Fred wanna be cyclists who can't do 14mph and a few Cat2's around here: all of them with Zipps, SRM's and every carbon part available on the market to complete their fashion statement Cervelo. I almost feel like manufacturer preferences are regional. If there is an LBS with a strong presence then their primary line will fill the local rides to the hilt. Whem I'm down in Naples I ride with a group that looks like a factory team for Specialized it's hilarious. Before our only good LBS closed it's doors about 10 years ago Cannondale was at least every other bike in the pack, but since our solid shop is now a Cervelo dealer they own the pack.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Watching people try to straddle the line between hip and functional vis a vis what bike they ride is freaking hilarious. 

"Im too cool for Trek, but Im not a snob", "Treks arent good enough for me....but its really not about the bike.", etc. etc.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Watching people try to straddle the line between hip and functional vis a vis what bike they ride is freaking hilarious.
> 
> "Im too cool for Trek, but Im not a snob", "Treks arent good enough for me....but its really not about the bike.", etc. etc.


Just think how my local Cervelo mafia embraced me when I showed up last Saturday on a 2.1 after having sold my S2 One of the two guys busting my balls was last seen popping off the back about 30 minutes from home. Oh the horror!

And to think I bought my 2.1 for the fit. I mean who buys a bike b/c it fits them well?:idea:


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the point, this is not an exclusive thing for cycling. Apple vs everything else, people who would buy a Mustang because it goes fast in a straight line vs people who know what a real driving machine is (and it sure as hell isn't a BMW {with the exception of the new M1} or a Merc). 

Seriously, people who know, don't ride Trek's (and Specialized, Giant or Cannondale)... and everyone who buys one figures it out if they stay in this sport. But hey if there was ever a forum for Trek people to commiserate about their uninformed buying decisions, this is it...


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> blah, blah, blah,express concern when they don't see a kickstand on any of the bikes at the LBS.


my carbon fibre kickstand rocks!


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Watching people try to straddle the line between hip and functional vis a vis what bike they ride is freaking hilarious.



So many great quotes, so little space for my siggie. hehe


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> Here is the point, this is not an exclusive thing for cycling. Apple vs everything else, people who would buy a Mustang because it goes fast in a straight line vs people who know what a real driving machine is (and it sure as hell isn't a BMW {with the exception of the new M1} or a Merc).
> 
> Seriously, people who know, don't ride Trek's (and Specialized, Giant or Cannondale)... and everyone who buys one figures it out if they stay in this sport. But hey if there was ever a forum for Trek people to commiserate about their uninformed buying decisions, this is it...


So what you're saying is, is that people who have the $$$ to flaunt it don't ride Treks or drive Mustangs.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

CBus660R said:


> So what you're saying is, is that people who have the $$$ to flaunt it don't ride Treks or drive Mustangs.


I have a Trek and Mustang! :mad2: Oh well, I like them both.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> I've had 5 Treks, 6 if you include the new frameset I got recently under warranty (yeah!). My new road bike is a BMC but I still love the 2 Treks I own - my daily ride and my MTB. *It's nice to have something different from everyone else though.*
> 
> I'd disagree with the poster who said Trek and Specalized are very similar as corporate entities. I think Trek retains some of its family-business roots, whereas Specialized very much reflects its Mike Sinyard roots.


I agree with most of that. 





Zombie John said:


> I've always associated it with the way car guys hate hondas/toyotas. *To us, they're perfectly well-made, but extremely BORING cars.*
> 
> I think Trek is in that catagory. This coming from a former Trek owner.


I agree with that, too.





terry b said:


> We hate Spesh even more than we hate Trek. Trek makes good bikes, *Spesh makes bad lawsuits.*


Got that right! Specialawsuit.





sbthaut said:


> For people who REALLY love this sport, it's not just a means to drop a few pounds on a weekend group ride your neighbor talked you into joining. There is a certain level of pageantry that sucks you in and you realize there is more than Lance and his tired little Trek's. Guys who ride Trek's do so in tube socks and leave the plastic protector on their rear cassettes, and express concern when they don't see a kickstand on any of the bikes at the LBS. They ride with little rear view mirrors protruding off their helmets (helmets with the visors clipped on), and super cushy saddles that have more in common with hemorrhoid doughnut, than a proper saddle... and they also call them a seat. They wear the closeout spandex they found on performance cyclist that stretches a little to thin to those that happen to ride up behind them revealing that hideous sweaty brown eye staring you down as you blow by. There are no exceptions to the above mentioned. This is the world of Trek... they also happen to be the same people who dropped 40k on a Ford Taurus.


This made me LOL.


As for me....

Ya know that song that gets played on the radio every hour of every day of every week for months? Trek is like that. After the 30th or 40th time, you're just so damn sick of the song (bike) that you start dreaming about nuking the radio station.

Or, if you own a bike shop and don't sell Trek, you get tired of everyone thinking Trek is THE bike - the only bike, and not even considering anything you sell. Yet, since the bikes do nothing for you, you like maintaining control of your own business, and you refuse to be just like everyone else, you refuse to ever pick up the Trek line. Therefore resulting in posts on message boards *****ing about how much you hate Trek.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

CBus660R said:


> So what you're saying is, is that people who have the $$$ to flaunt it don't ride Treks or drive Mustangs.


There isn't a thing wrong with that either! There was a time I put sick bucks down on 'other' frames. I'm getting older, don't race any longer and understand how some view Treks I really do. What I didn't and still don't want to be even more than that 'Trek guy' is the guy on the uber cool bike who can't keep up with the front of the pack. I sold my Look 595 Ultra frame after the '08 season b/c my heart wasn't into racing like it once was earlier in my life. I felt like a Clown Car barely scrounging up 30 pts. by the skin of my teeth because the real talent happened to stay home a few races towards the end of the season. 

Will just be 'the old dude on the alloy frame who manages to keep up with us' as long as I can.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

CBus660R said:


> BTW, my next bike will probably be a CX bike with discs. Oh the humanity! LOL


You don't need dics on a CX bike


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

SlowMover said:


> There isn't a thing wrong with that either! There was a time I put sick bucks down on 'other' frames. I'm getting older, don't race any longer and understand how some view Treks I really do. What I didn't and still don't want to be even more than that 'Trek guy' is the guy on the uber cool bike who can't keep up with the front of the pack. I sold my Look 595 Ultra frame after the '08 season b/c my heart wasn't into racing like it once was earlier in my life. I felt like a Clown Car barely scrounging up 30 pts. by the skin of my teeth because the real talent happened to stay home a few races towards the end of the season.
> 
> Will just be 'the old dude on the alloy frame who manages to keep up with us' as long as I can.


Amen to that, but that alloy frame doesn't need to be a Trek. Sold my Dogma last summer because I felt like a complete ass hat. Each bike manufacturer has a fairly similar line up in price and spec give or take a couple hundred bucks. If you are looking to drop 5k on a Madone without looking at a Time, Moots, Colnago, Wilier, Look, BMC, Scott, Cervelo, Pinarello, Bianchi, Seven etc... well, god help you.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

sbthaut said:


> Amen to that, *but that alloy frame doesn't need to be a Trek*. Sold my Dogma last summer because I felt like a complete ass hat. Each bike manufacturer has a fairly similar line up in price and spec give or take a couple hundred bucks. If you are looking to drop 5k on a Madone without looking at a Time, Moots, Colnago, Wilier, Look, BMC, Scott, Cervelo, Pinarello, Bianchi, Seven etc... well, god help you.


Well, it does if you like having a $200 wear and tear program

The primary reason I bought the Trek, aside from the insane close out deal and it fit me like a glove, is the Red Shield program. I rode 10,400 miles last year. For the $200 Red Shield cost over 5 years I will come out like a champ. I will burn up 5 cassettes and twice as many chains, at least 1 wheel set and probably 2 and a rear shifter....all that would add up to ~ $1,000 in replacement cost for equivalent. For people that actually ride a lot the Red Shield is insane. Had multiple discussions with the Trek Store owner and finally met a guy who is at year 3 on his 5 year RS plan. He has already paid it off with a new rear shifter and a set of wheels! 

That's what pulled me to Trek. I suppose if one has upgrade-itis, wants to swap frames a lot then RS makes no sense. I'm past all that stuff now after 27 years of this madness. Just give me a frame with a lifetime warranty and the RS and I'm happy as a lark.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

...and another thing! :idea:

Someone said earlier that Treks were ugly, or something to that effect. WTF?

I know I'm a nooooob compared to most of you guys, but for the most part, aside from aero bikes, most road bikes generally look the same. I do see differences upon closer inspection, but it's kind of like comparing a Lexus to a Mercedes...almost impossible to tell, other than the trim and badges.

Besides. I like the way my Madone looks. I think it's a nice looking bike...AND...my girlfriend (not my wife...she could care less  ) likes it as well.


----------



## carsonsig (Feb 8, 2012)

classic forum fodder... I joined to ask about a bike... love it.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> You don't need dics on a CX bike


I know, but I'm a Clyde and figured I'd rather give up a couple hundred grams and not worry about tweaking a rim and always trying to keep em perfectly trued since I do plan on using the CX bike like they're intended. We have a pretty sweet local series here that I want to try out this fall.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

CBus660R said:


> So what you're saying is, is that people who have the $$$ to flaunt it don't ride Treks or drive Mustangs.





SlowMover said:


> There isn't a thing wrong with that either!


I don't think there's anything wrong with it other when those people look down there nose and think they're special because of it. I'm more of a car/motorcycle guy and it's funny how some people are. I know guys with Ferraris who like my Mustang and will sit and BS about cars all day long and I know guys with a 6 year old BMW 325CI with M badges and wheels who think their poop don't stink. 

Whose to say I didn't have the money, but chose to leave it in the bank instead? I could have gotten a $3500 bike pretty easily, but I didn't need Ultegra or better and didn't really care about the label on the frame. It just so happened that the Trek store had a bike that worked for me at a sub $2k price point. The Felt/Masi dealer I shopped first didn't, the best they could offer was to order a 12 at full retail and I'd get it in a few weeks. 

BTW, this thread has really devolved beyond my original question. LOL But I guess that is what happens on a good forum. On a crappy forum, we wouldn't even have the Trek meme!


----------



## Hanna (Dec 14, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> Here is the point, this is not an exclusive thing for cycling. Apple vs everything else, people who would buy a Mustang because it goes fast in a straight line vs people who know what a real driving machine is (and it sure as hell isn't a BMW {with the exception of the new M1} or a Merc).
> 
> Seriously, people who know, don't ride Trek's (and Specialized, Giant or Cannondale)... and everyone who buys one figures it out if they stay in this sport. But hey if there was ever a forum for Trek people to commiserate about their uninformed buying decisions, this is it...


What is it that people who know, know? Why can't Trek, Specialized, Giant or Cannondale recreate the "magic".

The average joe watches the tour and witnesses them winning time and time again. Ever go to the 24hours of Daytona. You will see Porsche get whooped by Mustangs an Chevys. I think a Pontiac won it in 2005.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Hanna said:


> What is it that people who know, know?


When you know....you know....even Tom knows:
Tom Cruise Scientology Video - ( Original UNCUT ) - YouTube


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

CBus660R said:


> Just to be clear, I don't care one way or the other. I'm really happy with my bike, but my next bike will probably be a smaller niche brand bike with snob appeal  but that's a few years away. I too are human! :lol:



Perhaps your next bike should be a custom built from one of several fine boutique builders
in this country and then no one can say squat about it.
I say that because I've been riding a custom steel Spectrum for years & either someone
will say something positive or nothing at all.


----------



## Hobari (Feb 7, 2012)

Forget Lance, forget newbies, forget fashion, forget all the baggage. If you want a very sweet ride made in good old Waterloo, Wisconsin, ride a Trek 6.9 SSL. The rest is just talk talk talk.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

My first two bikes were Trek and I loved them. A 5200 that I rode for 30k miles followed by the first SSL. The only reason I switched was to simply try another US brand when I realized I needed a larger frameset.

We have one of the smallest Trek dealers in the country here. He doesn't even have a web site and claims to be one of only three dealers that still gets paper invoices. (Doesn't do email either.)

If Trek was such an evil company they would have written him off years ago.

Maybe they are like the Craftsman of bikes. Any wood workers out there know what I mean. The best value for the dollar but will never be seen as the elite, like say Jet or Hitachi.

I think I'm going to check out the 6.9 stock and see whet is left.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

velocanman said:


> My first two bikes were Trek and I loved them. A 5200 that I rode for 30k miles followed by the first SSL. The only reason I switched was to simply try another US brand when I realized I needed a larger frameset.
> 
> We have one of the smallest Trek dealers in the country here. He doesn't even have a web site and claims to be one of only three dealers that still gets paper invoices. (Doesn't do email either.)
> 
> ...


You say this like Trek's are "value priced". They are expensive bikes - the first $10,000 bike I've ever seen was a Trek.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Kontact said:


> You say this like Trek's are "value priced". *They are expensive bikes - the first $10,000 bike I've ever seen was a Trek.*


There are allot of other manufacturers that have high end expensive bikes, like 
Specialized, Bianchi, Cervelo, etc.

Trek also sells inexpensive low end road bikes, running under $800.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kontact said:


> Trek went from being the one big "made in USA" brand to only making $6000 bikes in the US. As they've grown, they've exported more jobs and diluted what was their biggest selling point. Trek is coasting on some very old appeal as it remakes itself into just another importer that is little different than Specialized.


I would think that making _some _bikes in the US and employing _some _workers in the US (a large number of them, as well) is better than none at all.



sbthaut said:


> Seriously, people who know, don't ride Trek's (and Specialized, Giant or Cannondale)... and everyone who buys one figures it out if they stay in this sport.


Let me guess...you ride a Colnago, use nothing but Assos clothing, have carbon training wheels (tubular, of course), and yet get popped off the back 10 minutes into a Cat 5 crit ("your coach told you to take it easy...only a B event").


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing in my post mentioned value. Trek, Scott, Specialized, Canondale--they all offer bikes from entry-level to uber-expensive.

If you want to talk about value you need to include quality. Every manufacturer has had their hiccups, but they are building great bikes.


Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ecub said:


> There are allot of other manufacturers that have high end expensive bikes, like
> Specialized, Bianchi, Cervelo, etc.
> 
> Trek also sells inexpensive low end road bikes, running under $800.


He means expensive comparatively. Take any model of Trek and find the equivalent bike from another manufacturer/brand. Odds are that the Trek will be more expensive. Not because of better quality (same factory, remember) or better design, but because they have to pay The Lance Tax. Riders and teams cost money. Lance cost them a lot of money.


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

tbb001 said:


> Let me guess...you ride a Colnago, use nothing but Assos clothing, have carbon training wheels (tubular, of course), and yet get popped off the back 10 minutes into a Cat 5 crit ("your coach told you to take it easy...only a B event").



Hey, I ride a Colnago! But thats the only thing I have in common with your post, haha. 

My take on Treks, seem nice me. The Madones I see all look nice and solid, the old steal frames are pretty sweet, and the aluminum frames are just as good as any other aluminum I've seen. Sure, there are a lot of them, but who cares? If you dont like them, dont buy one. If you do like them, ride the hell out of it!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Why? Because almost anyone with a high end bike has been next to someone on an entry level Trek that looked down on their high end bike because it wasn't as hip as their entry level Trek. That's why.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Thr reason I chose Trek was due to warranty issues. There are allot more local Trek dealers than any other dealers. Being able to bring my bike for any, if any, warranty issues makes it easy for me. If I chose any other brand, I would have to a bit more traveling. And if that shop closed for good, then I would be even more screwed. With Trek, I know allot of LBSs that's been around for over 30 years, so even if that shop closed, I would have to travel another 15-30 minutes or so. I know Treks are expensive. I prefer quality and quality of service over price.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Oh how fitting.
> *
> Do breasts make good meme?*
> 
> Not many here actually hate Trek. It is mostly a joke lost on new people.


Do breasts make good mam?

So many great breasts when I was growing up...oh the mammaries!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't understand posts like this.
It's kinda like saying "I expect my quality bike to break". I understand supporting a shop that offers good service, but I don't understand buying a brand because "when my frame breaks they give me a new one". 
I just don't expect a frame to break. 

I've been riding for a number of years and, knock on wood, I've never had an issue with anything like that happening. A quality frame should not just fail if it hasn't been abused, and if it does, it isn't a quality frame. A little research before buying should tell a person if there are any known issues with said product, and if it needs to be steered clear of.
If the product is going to fail due to a manufacturing defect I would think that would happen early in it's life and most any frame has at least two years probably five and that should cover that. And in the rare event of something of that nature happening I personally would have no problem driving out of my way to get it corrected. That is a small price to pay for buying what I want and not what's convenient.

If the frame is abused and it breaks I don't think that it should be warrented as it wasn't the fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

Great, read the whole thread... All I can say is, I ride a Trek with a Lemond label on it, what does that say about me?

I will also second what the fella said about his LBS in Cary, NC... In Asheville, NC the largest bike store of the hundreds in our area (almost literally) is a Trek dealer with great CS.

Also I will add, call it snobbery but you won't ever find my wide load on a French bike and I can't get my Italian brethren to build a bike my weight won't destory. :mad2: :cryin:

We'll see what happens when I need a new frame in 20 years.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

sbthaut said:


> .... Sold my Dogma last summer because I felt like a complete ass hat. Each bike manufacturer has a fairly similar line up in price and spec give or take a couple hundred bucks. If you are looking to drop 5k on a Madone without looking at a Time, Moots, Colnago, Wilier, Look, BMC, Scott, Cervelo, Pinarello, Bianchi, Seven etc... well, god help you.


I've read the thread off and on but this particular post caught my eye because:

I totally understand not wanting to look like an ass-hat on a zoot bike when you have a belly that makes you need the loose fitting jerseys. On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with wanting to ride top end equipment, latest stuff, etc. regardless of your fitness. It's just fun. I solved the problem by buying a fairly demure Felt Z frame and outfitting it with very nice, but not flashy wheels, and a good component group. Demure in graphics, comfortable in design, but very lightweight and uber fun to ride.

Re: the whole "Trek" thing. Trek is a fine bike company. I've rented Treks several times while traveling and they ride fine. Their 1.1 and 1.2 are great entry level bikes and actually have a very smart geometry for a entry level bike - not too racy, but look and act like a road bike.

There are two things that cause me to not consider buying one though: first, I remember distinctly when they first came out way back when, and I just hated what I perceived was the marketing idea behind the word "Trek". Other bikes just had the manufacturer's name, not some sort of symbolic word that was intended to conjure up a hip, adventurous lifestyle. Marketing over substance, imho, which has kind of been their thing ever since. Just a irrational bias on my part, I won't try to defend it, but it's there.

Even more so, is the mystique on the part of the uninformed that Trek is somehow a premium brand or "the" brand that they should look at. My niece bought an entry level road bike to get around her college town. I really doubt she even informed herself about anything about road bikes and probably only went to the nearest store that sold Treks rather than the nearest store, or the best store. The only thing she was excited about was "It's a Trek!" and in her mind she probably thought she was impressing people or that it showed she bought a good bike. To me, that's even worse than "It's Red!" (actually, I think color is a valid bias!). Again, irrational brand bias, not defending it, but I'd never buy one because of these two reasons. Also because there's just so many options that ignoring the Trek option in no way limits me.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

tbb001 said:


> Let me guess...you ride a Colnago, use nothing but Assos clothing, have carbon training wheels (tubular, of course), and yet get popped off the back 10 minutes into a Cat 5 crit ("your coach told you to take it easy...only a B event").


tbb001, how dare you! I wear Rapha apparel.

Seriously, when I said that Specialized and trek are similar corporate entities, I'm talking about their structure as money-making enterprises. Same for Cannondale. In terms of brands, they're quite different. Trek owns several sub-brand names but haven't been able to get away from sticking "Trek" on every single frame they make. This creates a lack of differentiation between a bike I could get for my daughter's 1st birthday, and a $10k machine I could get if I sell her to the mines. 

And as people get more into cycling, they tend to want a machine that's different, that identifies them. Trek hasn't accounted for this. Nothing to do with whether they make good bikes, or are nice people, or have good customer service. It's simply poor brand strategy.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ok, warranty. I'll give ya that. How often is it a warranty issue? What destroys most bike frames? I'll give ya a hint, it's not warranty flaws.


----------



## TreeKiller (Sep 3, 2007)

sbthaut said:


> For people who REALLY love this sport, it's not just a means to drop a few pounds on a weekend group ride your neighbor talked you into joining. There is a certain level of pageantry that sucks you in and you realize there is more than Lance and his tired little Trek's. Guys who ride Trek's do so in tube socks and leave the plastic protector on their rear cassettes, and express concern when they don't see a kickstand on any of the bikes at the LBS. They ride with little rear view mirrors protruding off their helmets (helmets with the visors clipped on), and super cushy saddles that have more in common with hemorrhoid doughnut, than a proper saddle... and they also call them a seat. They wear the closeout spandex they found on performance cyclist that stretches a little to thin to those that happen to ride up behind them revealing that hideous sweaty brown eye staring you down as you blow by. There are no exceptions to the above mentioned. This is the world of Trek... they also happen to be the same people who dropped 40k on a Ford Taurus.


I'll admit that I sometimes shake my head a little when I see some of these things. HOWEVER, I smile ANYTIME I see an arse in the saddle and pedaling. 

I certainly shake my head more when I see a 300 lbs person pigging out at the buffet.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well if anyone really wants a Trek...

2008 TREK MADONE 6.9 PRO OCLV RED CARBON FRAME 58cm NO RESERVE ! TOP OF THE LINE | eBay


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> Does Trek make bikes?


Yes, and some ride them quite fast apparently:

http://cyclingweekly.media.ipcdigital.co.uk/11141|000005d66|90a2_orh270w270_tdf11st21-PODIUM-1.jpg

OTB


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

onthebottom said:


> Yes, and some ride them quite fast apparently:
> 
> http://cyclingweekly.media.ipcdigital.co.uk/11141|000005d66|90a2_orh270w270_tdf11st21-PODIUM-1.jpg
> 
> OTB


Um, I clicked on your link, and all I saw were a couple of losers and that weird looking guy that rides a BMC.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

O.K. I finally feel the need to chime in.

I have worked for a Trek dealer for going on eight years. It has been only in the last year that I've owned/ridden a Trek. For the last forty or so years, I've had a "love affair" with lugged steel British and Italian frames.

Yes, there are lovely Colnagos, Pinarellos, etc., most of which are made in Taiwan. I currently have (in addition to my vintage lugged steel which I love to ride) an American made Madone 6.9 with mostly Campy components. I'll put it up against the "so-called" best in the world and I guarantee it would stand up.

Currently, we could sell you an American made Project One, full Ultegra equipped bike for less than Cervelo would sell you a Chinese made frameset.

Yes, there is "snob appeal" but all I can say is that my Madone is the most impressive bike I've ridden in over four decades of being what I consider myself to be a "serious" roadie.


----------



## Hanna (Dec 14, 2011)

Richard said:


> O.K. I finally feel the need to chime in.
> 
> I have worked for a Trek dealer for going on eight years. It has been only in the last year that I've owned/ridden a Trek. For the last forty or so years, I've had a "love affair" with lugged steel British and Italian frames.
> 
> ...


I believe Richard. Some of my have friends have had similar experiences just like him. It is more about a bike that truly works for them. 

I'm beginning to think boutique brands have this sucker market that is fueled by heritage of a name from a bygone era. If the majority of these bikes are made in China by people who don't even speak Italian or have ever ridden in a paceline, then how could these frames have this heritage people seem to lust for. The exclusive "magic" these frames are fabled to have still has yet to be described to me. Are you just buying an expensive down tube sticker? Sure you might look "pro" to the new riders but do you look "pro" to the pros? You might just look even more foolish. 

Maybe in 30 years the Europeans will be lusting for vintage USA made Lance era Treks and reminiscing of the 7 tour wins. Now that would be ironic.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

gordy748 said:


> Well if anyone really wants a Trek...
> 
> 2008 TREK MADONE 6.9 PRO OCLV RED CARBON FRAME 58cm NO RESERVE ! TOP OF THE LINE | eBay



I know that isn't yours, because posting links to your own auctions is against RBR rules....


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I own a bottom end Trek Madone and love it. I don't race and wanted a more relaxed set up. I also didn't pick my bike to impress others (actually went into the shop planning to buy a Specialized); it is a tool that gets me riding up into the beautiful mountains where I live. I wanted carbon to smooth out the ride due to rough roads at high speed (down the mountain that is); my old Al frame was rattling my teeth out. Guess my Trek is kind of like the Craftsman socket set I bought years ago; not going to impress anyone but always gets the job done. As for the Bontrager rims; I have 3,000+ miles on the bike and have not had to true the rims; that is what works for me.

PS I will not mention to PlatyPius that I have used my barrel adjusters to change the cable tension.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Hanna said:


> I'm beginning to think boutique brands have this sucker market that is fueled by heritage of a name from a bygone era. If the majority of these bikes are made in China by people who don't even speak Italian or have ever ridden in a paceline, then how could these frames have this heritage people seem to lust for. The exclusive "magic" these frames are fabled to have still has yet to be described to me. even more foolish.
> 
> Maybe in 30 years the Europeans will be lusting for vintage USA made Lance era Treks and reminiscing of the 7 tour wins. Now that would be ironic.



When I think of boutique brands I think of US builders such as Tom Kellogg, Richard Sachs, Peter Weigle, Brian Baylis, & a handful of others, and make no mistake about
it the Europeans are already lusting for these bikes & have been for awhile.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am honestly glad to see a good discussion take place here! The meme "does trek make good bike" started way before I got here and is a joking reference. I have never personally owned a Trek but I have owed many bikes in my lifetime. Even during Lances reign on cycling I did not go out and buy a Trek. That doesn't mean it didn't appeal to me or I didn't want one. Circumstances never happened that I lived near a Trek dealer and so they were not in front of me every day. I have owned and ridden Specialized, Cervelo, Colnago, Felt, Look, Giant, Waterford(Schwinn) and Pegoretti. I just recently ordered a Raliegh Roper as a grocery getter/ Casual day ride. I currently have culled the heard to just 3 bikes. I have found bikes that really fit me and suit the style of riding I like. I am sure Trek makes great bikes and I have friends that ride them. They like them just fine so I assume they are fine bikes. There are tons of Treks in the part of Orange County I live in, along with Specialized, Cannondale, Felt(local). They all seem to be doing fine. I have heard horror stories about each of these companies as far as quality and warranty service. I have also heard horror stories of service from the boutique brands like Colnago, Pinarello and De Rosa and Look.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

velodog said:


> I don't understand posts like this.
> It's kinda like saying "I expect my quality bike to break". I understand supporting a shop that offers good service, but I don't understand buying a brand because "when my frame breaks they give me a new one".
> I just don't expect a frame to break.
> 
> ...


The obvious conclusion from reading your post is that you wouldn't buy a brand on which anyone has ever needed to use their warranty.

So what do you ride?


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

As much as I love cycling, it's hilarious how pretentious the collective "elitist cyclists" are. I purchased my very first road bike (Madone 4.5) in 28 years last spring from LBS, who happens to be a Trek dealer. Since the LBS is only 4 miles from home, they'd have had to try pretty hard not to sell me a bike. Actually, they spent a ton of time with me when I said I was just looking, and had far less attitude than the other shops that carried Felt, Pinarello, Spec, Cervelo, Bianchi, etc. 

Local LBS was the only shop that didn't treat me like a Fred, even though I had no clue what a Fred was at the time. 

I sweetened the bike snob offensive by outfitting myself with Fredly Schlitz jerseys, including a sweet Schlitz Malt Liquor jersey with the huge blue bull on the back that happens to match my bike and R421's. 

I don't shave my legs or wear gloves. And I pull my kids around in a burley hooked up to a +20 yr old Nishiki Manitoba MTB with a squeaky headset and a bell. 

I like riding a bike that gets under the skin of 'my betters', as they see it.


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> I've always associated it with the way car guys hate hondas/toyotas. To us, they're perfectly well-made, but extremely BORING cars.
> 
> I think Trek is in that catagory. This coming from a former Trek owner.


Trek Doesn't make jack other than the project series. Giant makes their framesets, and then craptrager bakes everything else. Trek is not my favorite, and yes I owned 2, and both were Ok bikes. People get too caught up in brand names though. Just ride your bike. Who cares if you ride a giant, or a trek or a bmc. Just ride it.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I tend to avoid ANYTHING that is celebrity-endorsed. So they paid some actor or athlete ridiculous sums of money to endorse their product; Does that make the product any better? On the contrary, the money paid to the celeb could have been more effectively spent on R&D or could have been saved and passed on to the consumer in the form of lower prices.

I would also hate to be seen with/on an endorsed product- as it could be interpreted as signifying that I like/worship/trust the paid-for "opinion" of the celeb, or that I am so naive as to buy something based on the idiotic endorsement, rather than based on doing my homework/research on the actual product.

As for Lance; I have to admit that I'm prejudiced against anyone named "Lance"  and I don't follow sports/TDF/The Olympics, but i do think it's a shame that "they" have destroyed this guy's reputation with accusations, when it has not been proven that he is guilty of anything, and likely never conclusively will be. 

I buy products based on their value and performance and suitability to my needs; A celeb endorsement only negatively affects my opinion, regardless of whether I like, dislike or am indifferent about the particular celeb. I can't say that I'd never buy a Trek. I might, if the deal were right- but because of the association with a celeb (Regardless of who that celeb is) I would tend to put Trek at the bottom of the list.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Schlitzer said:


> I don't shave my legs or wear gloves. And I pull my kids around in a burley hooked up to a +20 yr old Nishiki Manitoba MTB with a squeaky headset and a bell.
> 
> I like riding a bike that gets under the skin of 'my betters', as they see it.


Dude, you should just get your self a recumbent and embrace life as a contraption captain. 

Some how I picture you in cut off jean shorts with hairy legs that could polish chrome. I take it back, you stay on the Trek, you would embarrass the recumbent riders.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I rode RAGBRAI last week and there was a guy who had a recumbent. He was complaining that it would shimmy at 19 mph. I took a look at it and suggested he tighten his headset, because it was loose. I told him it was an easy fix. His reply? "The headset has bearings. They're probably worn out. I will take to the LBS next week when I am home."


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me first say I never looked down on Trek bikes. I see them more like the Dell computers of the bike world. They are very popular and they have a lot of dealers in the US. In buying a new bike this year, I really wanted to European bike like Bianchi or Pinarello with Campy Athena components. (This was about $1,000 out of my price range by the way). Being an enthusiasts and not a racer I needed a bike that had a more comfortable riding position. 

1.I found in my area that the dealers did not have the Italian bike in my size. They would have to special order it.
2.The price of the bikes appeared to be more costly than Trek.
3.The Trek dealer in my area could obtain several different models in my size that I could A/B. 
4.Trek had a $200 off sale on their bikes at the time of my purchase.
5.Test riding the Trek 2.3, I found it to be a great bike for under $2,000. Good components and their higher end alum frame seemed pretty good and comfortable. 
6.The Trek 1.1 test ride for my son was a great experience for him as well as myself (though the wrong size frame for me). Shifting, balance, and stiffness in this price category were very good. Good tires as rims as well.
7.The Trek dealer gave me some nice discounts on top of the Trek sale since I was buying two bikes as well as clothing. They also allowed me to trade up the derail’s with just paying the difference in price. Some other stores would not offer me this option.
8.Trek 3.1 test ride was a good experience though the frame/crank did flex a little compared to my steel frame bike that had Campy Super Record crank on it. Maybe not a fair comparison, but it also provided a comfortable ride.
9.Trek 4.5 was a joy to ride. No flex, absorbed shock well, and very comfortable. Just upgraded the derail’s from 105 to Ultegra since the 2013 version had it, and I found the Ultegra to be a little snappier. This was all the bike I needed after changing the seat to a larger size and getting the RL Bont seat that was more comfortable. I did not want to tease myself with the 5 Series. 
10.Great customer service at the Trek shop. I would have liked to have A/B the Trek to Cannondale and Specialized, but when I found a bike I liked very much including the paint color, I just decided to go with it. The Cannondale dealer with the Synapse 105 did not have it in my size and would have to special order it.

Because of the great experience with the dealer, and all the Trek bikes I tried, I will be buying a Trek bike for my wife and younger son next year for all the reasons listed above. :thumbsup:


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

AlanE said:


> Many cyclists are snobs and they look down their nose at anything mass-market.


You are probably right to some extent, but I don't consider myself a snob because I choose not to ride a bike that everybody else is riding, e.g., Specialized, Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo, Schwinn, Giant, etc. Absolutely nothing wrong with them, and some have great replacement benefits. I ride Colnago because it was the first road bike, I am Italian, my family lives near Cambiago; and I just like the looks, ride, fit and craftsmanship. Bottom line: I like Italian road bikes with Italian components; however, if I were to buy a mountain bike, it probably be a Specialized with crappy old Shaimano components and I'd be perfectly content. Funny how things work.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I'm late to the game. I know nothing about any disdain for Trek. I'd like a Madone 6.0 please!


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't like the fact that you can only get a racy geometry on the really high-end ones. I've got long arms so they really wouldn't work for me. Shame, because I actually saw one I quite liked the other day.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

*I have nothing to say except:*

This!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Why are we talking about this? I've never seen a more negative slant toward Trek here than any other thing some people like to complain about. You like your Trek? Good, that's all that matters. This is so silly.


My thoughts exactly.

It seems like there will always be someone complaining about something for one reason or another.

It's kinda of like when you tell your friend you are trying to eat healthy, but then everything you tell them you eat and drink they say is not healthy. Lean chicken, Brocolli, nuts, beans...hell -even water!! Yet they munch away on chips, ice cream, cake and Pepsi.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

From a new guys perspective I can tell you that I went to the LBS wanting a Specialized of some sort for my first road bike. Had a Specialized mountain bike for years and thought i'd get the same brand. Lost all interest when I saw one in person as it looks remarkably like a beach cruiser with that goofy arse top tube. Wanted to avoid Trek for the same vague 'everyone has one' idea mentioned elsewhere on this thread. 

Ended up with a Trek because a-it felt stiffer when pedaling hard and b-it looks great and c-the price was right (last years model discounted). It's been a fantastic bike and frankly I can't see a reason to 'upgrade' any time soon even if funds magically become available.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

They're just so...common.


----------



## evoate (Aug 7, 2012)

sweet


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

Trek makes a fine bike....that being said I still hate them since most of the people local to me that ride them are toolbags. Plus the local Trek dealer is a complete jerk and a elitist .


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Treks are like A$$holes. Everbody has one.

They have a large and effective distribution network. They make a solid product that is competitively priced. 

I think much of the "hate" comes from a bit of bike snobbery. You don't see people riding around on $350 fitness bikes with Pinarello on the down tube. You do see plenty of Treks at that price point and their riders don't differentiate the differences in workmanship/quality of their MUT cruiser and your >$5K wunderbike. If I am a bit of a snob and wish to be seen as riding something elite and exclusive, I'm going to go with the brand that best matches my expectations.

Ever wonder why people are willing to pay tens of $1Ks more to buy an Audi over a Corvette? The top end Corvette costs less and beats the Audi in most objective measures. But, it's a Chevy and Chevy's aren't exclusive. They also sell sub $20K econo boxes. Same thing.


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

Mods, I think we need a sticky on this. 


Treks are junk.......well, except for mine, it's awesome and cool. 

Seriously, why does this topic keep coming up? If you're that insecure about the size of your junk, get an enhancement and then ride whatever bike you want. I've seen plenty of dorks on "boutique" bikes who'd get dropped off the back in a hot second by a homeless dude on a Roadmaster with a bent rim.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I finally know the answer to this question.

I rode RAGBRAI and you couldn't sling a cat and not hit a Trek. [no cats were harmed in making this statement].

Treks are ubiquitous.

I rode my Soma Smoothie and someone commented that they had only seen one, mine. I started looking then and did not see another Soma anything. I did see quite a few Colnago, Eddie Merckx, and a number of other really nice steel bikes. One of our group rides a Trek, but an older version and it is quite nice.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't care if an Eddy Merckx were the best bike in the world, and a penny-pinchers bargain...I wouldn't ride a bike with another man's name on it. I'd sooner ride a Trek!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> I think much of the "hate" comes from a bit of bike snobbery. You don't see people riding around on $350 fitness bikes with Pinarello on the down tube. You do see plenty of Treks at that price point and their riders don't differentiate the differences in workmanship/quality of their MUT cruiser and your >$5K wunderbike. If I am a bit of a snob and wish to be seen as riding something elite and exclusive, I'm going to go with the brand that best matches my expectations.


Well, Spesh, Giant and Cannondale all sell fitness bikes at that price point, and still don't generate the negativity of Trek. Hell, C-dale is downright revered.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

owning a Trek is analogous to owning a Toyota Camry.

a solid but somewhat boring product that won't get you any style points.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

CycoBob said:


> I wouldn't care if an Eddy Merckx were the best bike in the world, and a penny-pinchers bargain...I wouldn't ride a bike with another man's name on it. I'd sooner ride a Trek!


fyi, Eddy is not a man, he's a legend.


----------



## mpk (Jul 22, 2010)

Ever since Trek warrantied my MTB frame when I found a hairline crack in the seat tube, I've been a big fan. They definitely took care of me. No hassle, great warranty. Haven't had the need for a new bike since then but when I do, I'll definitely stop by the local Trek dealer


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread is actually serving to elevate Trek in my eyes. (Which is appropriate, since this thread also was the mechanism which served to make me aware of the disdain associated with Trek....)


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

rider9 said:


> I finally know the answer to this question.
> 
> I rode RAGBRAI and you couldn't sling a cat and not hit a Trek
> 
> Soma Smoothie blah blah blah Colnago, Eddie Merckx,and a number of other really nice steel bikes blah blah blah......


I rode ragbrai too and I passed a bunch of those on my Madone. Weird, I don't remember getting hit with any dead cats though. I guess that happened behind me in the look at me on my neato hipster bike leisure section.

I guess another way to approach this dicussion would be to say that if Trek is ubiquitous, then brands like Soma are irrelevant. I mean how many Soma Smoothies entered in the TDF this year........or any year? Thing is, I like and appreciate pretty much all high end bikes regardless of the name on the frame or the material its made from. I have a very nice steel bike from the late 80's that is mint but it's not a "one off" type of frame that was built in middle earth by dwarf monks so the people who hate on ubiquitous brands for being successful probably wouldn't like it either.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

CycoBob said:


> I wouldn't care if an Eddy Merckx were the best bike in the world, and a penny-pinchers bargain...I wouldn't ride a bike with another man's name on it. I'd sooner ride a Trek!


Johan Trek is going to be upset by this news.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well all I have to say is I just got into road cycling last November and my first road bike is a 2011 trek 2.1, I like it and take care of it cause is the only one I got for now but I don't love it like I did last November, now I feel that I'm ready for an upgrade soon and have being looking into my first CF bike and to be honest I really do prefer and like the Orbea Orca... IMHO.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

Fireform said:


> Johan Trek is going to be upset by this news.


Yeah, but at least Johan doesn't put his first name on the bikes...and if he did, no one [amongst the general public] would know who he was, anyway. "Eddy Merckx" on the other hand, smacks of idol-worship. 

I think my next bike is going to be a [Gary] Klein....... (Hey, there are some sacrifices we have to make in order to ride. I'm currently riding a bike with a FRENCH name on it! FRENCH!! )

Maybe I'll just build my own frame and put my own name on it. :wink: (At least it's an Italian name...)


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

CycoBob said:


> Yeah, but at least Johan doesn't put his first name on the bikes...and if he did, no one [amongst the general public] would know who he was, anyway. "Eddy Merckx" on the other hand, smacks of idol-worship.
> 
> I think my next bike is going to be a [Gary] Klein....... (Hey, there are some sacrifices we have to make in order to ride. I'm currently riding a bike with a FRENCH name on it! FRENCH!! )
> 
> Maybe I'll just build my own frame and put my own name on it. :wink: (At least it's an Italian name...)


You'll ride a Klein but you won't ride a Merckx. 

You're making the wrong sacrifices


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

You know, I had never heard of Eddy Merckx before coming to this forum; but I googled him- sounds like a very decent guy. I'm not into hero-worship, but of all the sports celebs I can think of, his would be the one name I wouldn't mind so much having on a bike, if it had to have someone's name on it. Since he's not just the flavor of the month or some kind of corporate shill, I'd even surmise that his bikes must be pretty good.

Live and learn. 

I am no longer ignorant! (At least in this matter....)


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> fyi, Eddy is not a man, he's a legend.


I'm gonna manufacture my own bike that will have EVERYONE will want. And NO ONE will buy Treks anymore. It will be named:


"CHUCK NORRIS"


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

velodog said:


> You'll ride a Klein but you won't ride a Merckx.
> 
> You're making the wrong sacrifices


Does Klein even exist now? I thought Trek killed them. Just like Bontrager (bicycles) and Lemond. I guess we can add Fisher to the list now too, since it's just a geometry/design rather than a stand-alone brand.

Yet, people still have to ask all the time why there is disdain for Trek....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trek sucks. The post above linking them to the Chevy of bikes is dead on. They are worse than that though. 
Like Platty said, they have killed more good brands than anyone else. Those brands were good before trek got their mits on them.

I would bet anything 99% of trek owners dont even know Bontrager made some nice bikes. They just think of his name an being relabled good components or sh!tty house brand stuff on their mudone. 

They will be sold in walmart soon enough.
Oh, I do own a Trek. Its a '77 TX900 and its a way nicer bike than anything thay have now.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Trek sucks. The post above linking them to the Chevy of bikes is dead on. They are worse than that though.
> Like Platty said, they have killed more good brands than anyone else. Those brands were good before trek got their mits on them.
> 
> I would bet anything 99% of trek owners dont even know Bontrager made some nice bikes. They just think of his name an being relabled good components or sh!tty house brand stuff on their mudone.
> ...


Bontrager also pretty much invented lightweight, strong MTB rims. He cut road rims down to 26" diameter and re-curved them.

Here's a Bontrager:










Here's a Klein Attitude from before its downfall/deletion from existence:









Note the integrated bar/stem, integrated headset, and pressed-in BB bearings. Also internal brake cable routing. Plus the best paint jobs in existence. The "storm" paint job was available from 1993-1995.
It was Gary Klein, by the way, who created the first welded aluminum bike frame. Previously, all aluminum frames were bonded (glued) or bolted together. Cannondale followed closely with their version of welded aluminum.


----------



## nvr2low (May 21, 2012)

BCP said:


> I have a Trek and Mustang! :mad2: Oh well, I like them both.


I own both as well and dont see the reasoning behind buying a "real driving machine" for $100k when I can put $5k into the suspension/chassis of a fox body and hang with super cars on the track with a total investment of under $15k. 

as for bikes, i like my trek, and I like my felt but I have only been road riding for a few months and wear baggy's not lycra so take my opinion with a grain of salt.....


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Does Klein even exist now?


I thought it would go without saying that I meant a pre-Trek Klein...... Hey, I may be new at this, but there are some things ya just know!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Trek sucks. The post above linking them to the Chevy of bikes is dead on. They are worse than that though.
> Like Platty said, they have killed more good brands than anyone else. Those brands were good before trek got their mits on them.


You think all those brands would still be around if Trek didn't buy them? If they sold to Trek, then I think they would've sold to someone else if someone else offered to buy them besides Trek. Also, plenty of brands aren't around now because they simply failed in the business aspect.

Lastly, there are brands like Motobecane that carry on a name, but aren't at all what they used to be. The owners of classic bikes from companies like that may think it's worse to have the name continue in that way.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Does Klein even exist now? I thought Trek killed them. Just like Bontrager (bicycles) and Lemond. I guess we can add Fisher to the list now too, since it's just a geometry/design rather than a stand-alone brand.
> 
> Yet, people still have to ask all the time why there is disdain for Trek....


I don't mean to be argumentative, but Gary Klein, Keith Bontrager, Gary Fisher, and Greg LeMond didn't have to sell their companies to Trek. They chose to. 

Trek killed those brands because Klein, Bontrager, Fisher, and LeMond let them do it.


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

Everyone hates the popular ones, people who win too often, etc. Trek is like the Yankees or the Patriots. Very big, very successful, something just seems kind of unfair about them.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris Teifke said:


> Everyone hates the popular ones, people who win too often, etc. Trek is like the Yankees or the Patriots. Very big, very successful, something just seems kind of unfair about them.


Yeah. That's why. You have it all figured out....


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

I should probably also mention I have owned several Treks. And I love the Patriots. Flame away!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

nvr2low said:


> I own both as well and dont see the reasoning behind buying a "real driving machine" for $100k when I can put $5k into the suspension/chassis of a fox body and hang with super cars on the track with a total investment of under $15k.


You can hang at the tracks with your Stang, but don't expect to hang with James Bond.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

superjesus said:


> I don't mean to be argumentative, but Gary Klein, Keith Bontrager, Gary Fisher, and Greg LeMond didn't have to sell their companies to Trek. They chose to.
> 
> Trek killed those brands because Klein, Bontrager, Fisher, and LeMond let them do it.


True, but I like to believe that they didn't expect Trek to kill them after they bought them.

At least Gary Klein is doing something else he enjoys now.... making telescopes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> You think all those brands would still be around if Trek didn't buy them? If they sold to Trek, then I think they would've sold to someone else if someone else offered to buy them besides Trek. Also, plenty of brands aren't around now because they simply failed in the business aspect.
> 
> Lastly, there are brands like Motobecane that carry on a name, but aren't at all what they used to be. The owners of classic bikes from companies like that may think it's worse to have the name continue in that way.


Trek didnt buy them because they were dying. Hey were competition. They make innovative bikes and were a threat. 

No doubt they are a strong company. They are just plain and boring. The top line bikes are great but everything else is ho hum and overpriced. 

Trek stores are the worst shops out there. Nothing to offer but cheep bontrager crap. Not a bike shop but sort of like a walmart full of bontrager junk.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Trek treated Lemond very badly, both the man and his bikes.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

Too bad Fred Klipsch wouldn't start making bikes- I'd ride a Fred bike. Oh...wait...I already do!


----------



## snrose (Jul 5, 2012)

i have a trek madone 4.5 because it was a good deal as a gift (from my dad) for someone new to the world of cycling (me). i really only ride for recreation/pleasure so i'm not gonna complain...


----------

